# Social Anxiety Group in Nashville, Tennessee



## Tennessee (Mar 10, 2007)

We have a very good social anxiety group in Nashville, TN. It's free and led by a professional counselor who volunteers her time with us. Our group is cognitive/behavioral which is the best treatment for social anxiety. And, the members of the group are very supportive of each other. 

If anyone is interested in getting more information, then look on Meetup.com under Nashville support groups for the Nashville Social Anxiety Meetup Group and request to join. Then, you will receive more information about our group. 

Lisa


----------

